# making a great bike(s) better--perfect crank?



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

so i am selling most of my bikes by spring--need to make room in the house for 2-legged projects so the 2 wheeled ones are out.
initially i was bummed but now see it as an opportunity to keep my favorites (4) and really dress them up: moser tk2 eom 16.5 steel, crumpton 2005 NAHBS carbon winner, cinelli starship, look 585 team white or time vxrs (hard for me to decide which to let go)
.
So i am going to put zero g brakes on all 4, i will put eurus or topolino c19 on 2 the look or vxrs, corima winiums on the crumpton, and topolino v39 on the moser.
ec90 bars, toupe or flite tt saddles. this is all stuff i have or have ordered.

I think that is a good upgrade without going stratospheric like THM or AX-lightness
all will be record 10.
my question is--what about cranks:
1) phil wood ti with 2006 record 10
2) zipp 300 carbon and zipp ti BB
3) time asx
4) chorus UT

appreciate input from those who have used these crank systems (i have on various bikes now pulsion, chorus, record, fsa--procarbon, slk, k-force). of those i like the pulsion, but am not thrilled with the chunkiness at the BB interface, find FSA not attractive, and like record/chorus just fine.

jim


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

if you go w/ the zipps, ditch their BB for a token isis- lighter and better (and cheaper) BB- I use one w/ my kcnc cranks-- with or without ceramic bearings- good stuff.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I thought I heard from the rumor millthat the Time ASX cranks were discontinued due to failuer issues.

I did like my Stronglight CT2 cranks but the THM Clavicula's spin like no other for me.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

thanks juan,
I guess I should have gone for the pedalforce frame and a set of claviculas instead of just the scott cr1 frame!

maybe next year- gotta pay this stuff off!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Nope, good choice on the Scott. The frame is the heart of the build. You can always upgrade components later. I do think the Pedalforce is a good frame but later you would probably be thinking I should have bought the Scott. Besides good deals do pop up on the Clavicula cranks but they are few and far between so maybe an opportunity will come up at the right time.


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

*good deals?*

Juan,

What would you consider a fair price for a used set of THMs?

Thanks


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

CippoForLife said:


> Juan,
> 
> What would you consider a fair price for a used set of THMs?
> 
> Thanks


$500-700 or so ought to be about right.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Forrest Root said:


> $500-700 or so ought to be about right.


Forest nailed what I paid for mine and just like buying them new chainrings and chainring nuts are extra.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*who is selling THMs?*

I have never seen a set of used--once saw a bike for sale that had them, but you had to buy the entire bike.

jim


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

jimcav said:


> I have never seen a set of used--once saw a bike for sale that had them, but you had to buy the entire bike.
> 
> jim


When the waitlist for new Claviculas is upwards of 30 weeks, the used ones get snapped up quickly.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

jimcav said:


> I have never seen a set of used--once saw a bike for sale that had them, but you had to buy the entire bike.
> 
> jim


Here: 
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27871


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

That's the one I was looking at. Doesn't seem like the upgrade is worth it over my CT2s or Powerarms.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*600 euro seems high*

think i'll go with chorus UT or time asx
i'd not heard any isses with the asx--time-sport still has them and no recall stuff i saw?
jim


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

:wink: Hold off on your build till you can put a set of zero gravity cranks on. It should be any day now. :wink:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

spookyload said:


> :wink: Hold off on your build till you can put a set of zero gravity cranks on. It should be any day now. :wink:


LMFAO!!

That was great!!


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Yep!!!!!*

I hear there's a few Sit-Com WRITER'S positions open in Hollywood, Maybe you should give them a call cuz THAT WAS HILARIOUS!!!!

...Priceless


----------



## xQuickSilver (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL aahhahahahhahaha...................................................nice.


----------

